# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi në gjuhën gjermane

## ALBA

*Wenn zwei Herzen* 

Wenn zwei Herzen sich verlieben
Fängt die Erde an zu schweben
Amors Pfeile sanft getrieben
Ins Gefühls- und Seelenleben
Alte Ängste am Zerstieben
Die Engel der Hoffnung erwachen
Roman der Liebe wird geschrieben
Neu entstehen Glück und Lachen

Wenn zwei Herzen sich berühren
Küssen sich Saturn und Erde
Wege, die zu Sternen führen
An der Kutsche goldne Pferde
Sie bringen uns zu dem Planeten
Auf dem ich ganz dein eigen werde
Wenn unsre Füße ihn betreten
Entzünden sich die Freudenherde

Wenn zwei Herzen sich verbinden
Um für immer eins zu sein
Wolken des Zweifels verschwinden
Du spürst: Ich bin auf ewig dein
Augen von Tränen der Freude erblinden
Wenn wir uns an den Händen halten
Dann werden wir die Liebe finden
Deren Gluten nie erkalten

Alba

----------


## ALBA

Mit Gott im Gespräch 

Wenn du nichts als Wolken siehst,
Angst vor der Zukunft dich erfasst,
wenn du im Dreck am Boden kniest,
keinen wahren Halt mehr hast,
dann wisse, dass dich einer trägt.
Mit ihm darfst du jetzt sprechen
Über alles, was dich drückt, bewegt,
darfst du dein Schweigen brechen.

Wenn du die Sonne des Lebens genießt,
wenn die Freude dich begleitet,
wenn Liebe, Hoffnung in dir fließt,
nichts mehr dir Schmerz bereitet,
dann wisse, dass da einer ist,
der mit dir lacht, sich mit dir freut.
Wer ihm zu danken nicht vergisst,
den hält sein Arm  auch heut.

----------


## invisible girl

Alba deine Gedichte sind sehr eindrucksvoll und sehr schön!!!!!!!!!
Du kannst ein paar mehr schreiben, damit ich mehr lesen kann lol!
Herzlichen Glückwunsche!

----------


## ALBA

Vielen dank Schmetterling girl .
Me poezine qe kam shkruar poshte te pershendes me rastin e pashkeve .

Osterzeit

Ich geh allein am Ostertag,
durch Felder, Wald und Wiesen.
Der Himmel zeigt sein schönstes blau,
man kann den Tag genießen.

Die Sonne scheint, die Luft ist mild,
die Vöglein lieblich singen.
Die Welt ist wieder farbenfroh,
mein Herz will fast zerspringen.

Ich setz mich kurz ins grüne Gras,
das Moos ist wie ein Kissen.
Ich schau mich um in der Natur,
seh Tulpen und Narzissen.

Ein Häschen hoppelt schnell vorbei,
will keine Zeit vergeuden.
Das ist bestimmt der Osterhas,
denk ich mir voller Freuden.

Ich geh noch still ein kleines Stück,
bis hin zu unserm Garten.
Ein Korb mit Eiern bunt und schön,
wird dort schon auf mich warten.

Das ist die allerschönste Zeit,
ich bin wie neugeboren.
Mit Ostern fängt der Frühling an,
der Winter hat verloren.

----------


## ALBA

Kann an nichts mehr denken,
geschweige denn ablenken.
Kann nichts mehr hören,
und lass mich auch von niemanden stören.

Langsam schloss ich meine Augen,
konnte alles gar nicht glauben,
ich fühlte mich auf einmal so gut,
und schöpfte wieder neuen ***.

Spürte immer noch den Wind,
und war auf einmal wieder ein Kind
flog in den Himmel Hinauf,
auf eine kleine Wolke drauf.

Doch dann öffnete ich meine Augen
Stand wieder unter einen Baum
Konnte es immer noch nicht glauben,
war das alles nur ein Traum.

Wollte alles noch einmal erleben,
wollte wieder in den Himmel schweben.
Doch meine Erinnerung sollte bleiben,
wollte sie dadurch nicht vertreiben.

Drum ging ich wieder zurück,
mit voller Freude und glück.
Schlief in meinem Bettchen ein
Und träumte davon ein Engelchen zu sein .

----------


## velsa

Glückwunsch Alba,

deine Gedichte haben mich beindruckt, besonders das erste,,einfach schön,,
weiter so,, und bitte mehr davon,


[QUOTE=ALBA]Langsam schloss ich meine Augen,
konnte alles gar nicht glauben,
ich fühlte mich auf einmal so gut,
und schöpfte wieder neuen ***.[QUOTE]


P.S. *** ?!
ahhh,jetzt habe ich das verstanden,,kurajo ne shqip,,po ne forum ne gjermanisht s'pranohet dot

Viele Grüsse
 :^lulja3 
Velsa

----------


## ALBA

Velsa Flm per koplimentet. Ajo fjale qe forumi e ka kthy ne yje automatikisht , sepse ne shqip eshte fjal negative , ne gjermanisht do te thote guzim . Prandaj aty ku une e kam vene eshte me  kuptim te  plote per ate qe e njeh gjuhen gjermane .

Pershendetje nga Alba

----------


## ALBA

Flammen im Herzen!

Eine Nacht voller Magie.
Meine Gefühle sind,
wie ein Blatt in Wind.
Sie fliegen mal hoch, mal tief.
Manchmal bleiben sie 
an einen Ast hängen.
Doch der Wind trägt es wieder fort,
an einen anderen Ort.

So ist die Liebe.
Mal kommt sie, mal geht sie.
Doch schmerzen werden geboren,
wenn der letzte Hoffnungsschimmer erlischt.
Doch manchmal bleibt sie auch
Für immer an einen Ort.

Alba

----------


## ALBA

Der Mensch, der den Glanz der Nacht erlangt
Das Herz, das nach einem anderen verlangt
Sie sollten sich sehr eng verbinden
Der Mensch kann nur durch sein Herz
ein anderes Finden

Es neigt der Schein der Nacht zu trügen
Oft erreicht er es den Menschen zu belügen
So bringt er leicht das Herz zum weichen
Die Gunst der Nacht wird jedoch nur selten reichen

Der Mensch muss lernen in sein Herz zu schauen
Nicht bloß dem Schleier der Nacht vertrauen
Muss mit den Augen seines Herzens sehen
Denn nur so findet er Momente, die nicht vergehen

----------


## wittstar

Alba ich finde dich sehr begabt.Nur weiter so.
Ich muss allerdings sagen dass ich sehe in deinen Gedichten dass du viel von 
Goethe gelesen hast und von ihm beeinflusst bist.(Sollte dies nicht stimmen kannst du mir widersprechen).Dies ist keine kritische Bemerkung.Goethe find ich wunderbar.Bin seit meinem Jugend von ihm begeistert gewesen.Ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich finde es gibt einen ganz grossen Unterschied zwischen Goethe und seine Landsleute die ich hier treffe.Dieser Unterschied ist so gross in meine Augen dass ich fast bezweifeln könnte ob Goethe überhaupt ein Deutscher war.Er war ein wunderbarer Weltmensch.
-------------------------------------------------
Deutschland,Deutschland deine Kinder 
Mögen leider keine Inder, 
Kein Franzosen und Albaner, 
Juden,Türken,Amerikaner 
Schau Deutschland dein Gesicht, 
Weil da finde ich gar nichts, 
Was dich besser da stellt 
Als der ganze Rest der Welt

Author:Wittstar

----------


## ALBA

Halo Wittstar ! Falimderit per koplimentet .Goethen shume pak e kam lexuar , edhe pse me pelqen por , nga mosha qe kam s'kam pasur shume kohe per ta lexuar , e megjithate do mundohem qe te lexoj me shume prej tije . 

Me respekt Alba

----------


## ALBA

Lachen ist gesund

"Die Heilung bringt das Lachen"
-Die Weisheit ist bekannt
Kann man's nicht auch so machen
Mit diesem Deutsche Land?

Die Frage ist gedrungen
Bis in die Politik
Und wer vom Volk gedungen
Sucht hierin nun sein Glück

Die Schwarzen und die Gelben,
Die Grünen und die Roten
Erfreun uns mit demselben 
An Blödelei und Zoten:

"Das Land, es wird genesen
An Krankenhausreformen,
Am neuen Steuerwesen
Und an den Pisanormen"

Ich höre diese Sachen
Und fasse neuen M-u-t:
Denn man muss drüber lachen
Und so wird alles gut.

----------


## ALBA

A sagt "Hallo", B denkt: Mist,
weil er ja nicht Hallo ist.
C erklärt sich kompetent,
ist ihm das Thema auch noch fremd.

D probiert den Selbstversuch
und schreibt: "Aus Erfahrung kluch."
E mag mehr Provokation,
postet: "Hallo hatten wir doch schon!"

F, der E nun gar nicht mag
wünscht noch nicht mal "Guten Tag",
haut in die Tasten "Blödmann" rein,
das finden and`re nicht so fein

G fragt nach dem tief`ren Grund
und hält das Thema für ungesund.
Herr H hat nur ein Teil gelesen
und fragt: "Wer war denn das gewesen?

Das Hallo am Beginn,
das macht doch keinen Sinn."
I aus J fühlt sich verletzt,
die Antwort habe ihn entsetzt,

er fürchte wieder neuen Streit.
K ist dazu sofort bereit
und schreibt nur "Anglizismus" hin.
"Weil ich selber Engländer bin",

antwortet L und ist empört,
"hab`ich das Wort schon oft gehört."
Und droht, wenn man ihn nicht versteh
und jedes Wort im Mund umdreh

würd´ er ein neues Forum suchen.
Man hört den Moderator leise fluchen.
N zeigt sich kompromissbereit
und meint, für ein Hallo sei Zeit.

O antwortet mit einem "lol"
und findet dies ganz wundervol.
"Bei dieser Antwort", erklärt Herr P.,
"tue sein Sprachgefühl ihm weh!"

Q verdreht nur seine Augen
und meint, man dürfe ja nicht glauben,
das Hallo hier sei nett gemeint, 
was R natürlich auch verneint.

S bestreitet, A zu kennen,
er könne aber Namen nennen
von Leuten, die Hallo benutzen
und jedes Forum nur verschmutzen.

T beschwört, dies zu unterbinden
und A müsse sofort verschwinden!
U spricht von Fake, sagt: "Es verdrießt,
wenn man nicht endlich hier beschließt,

dass A das ganze Forum störe,
was sich doch einfach nicht gehöre."
V beschwört Gemeinsamkeiten:
"Man solle sich hier ja nicht streiten

und von A`s aufhetzen lassen!"
W. kann es noch gar nicht fassen -
das Menschen mit Hallo so stören,
würde ihn zutiefst empören.

X fordert für A ein Schreibverbot
denn so was sei des Forum`s Tod.
Nur Z. antwortet leis` und froh:
"Willkommen A und auch Hallo!"

----------


## ALBA

Heimstatt Toleranz

Daheim ist dort, wo Menschen ehrlich lieben.
Es liegt an Dir und sehr an ihnen allen,
Ob Deinem Herz die Wurzeln auch gefallen.
So viele hat der Alltagsstreit vertrieben.

Wo Worte derb auf and're Worte prallen,
Ist kaum ein Mensch für lange Zeit geblieben.
Drum hüte Dich vor eig'nen Worteshieben!
Sie lassen Dich der Einsamkeit verfallen.

Vermeide dies durch Toleranzenpflege!
Denn achtest Du der lieben Menschen Meinung,
Dann hilft Dir mancher auf manch schwerem Wege.

Gelingt es Dir, dem Dulden nachzustreben,
ermöglichst Du den Seelen die Vereinung,
Und darfst daheim zufrieden, glücklich leben.

Alba

----------


## wittstar

Alba schrieb:
Die Heilung bringt das Lachen"
-Die Weisheit ist bekannt
Kann man's nicht auch so machen
Mit diesem Deutsche Land?

 Wittstar möchte gern eine totale Umgestaltung machen.Also fängt er mit Alba's Zeilen an:

  Das Schreien bringt das Heilen
  Die Weissheit ist bekannt
  Deswegen muss er eilen
  Der grosse Intrigant



  Thanks for turning my attention to humor Alba
   It's always healthy to be able and laugh even when you feel pain.

----------


## ALBA

Terror und Glaube 


In purem Terror versinkt die Welt 
In Wahrheit geht es nur um Geld
Anschläge und Bomben überall
Egos führen zum großen Knall
Fremde Länder werden entehrt
Ressourcen sind heiß begehrt
Öle, Erze, Holz und Nahrung
Für eigene Interessenwahrung

Die Religion steht in einem Pass
Selbstmord geschieht aus Hass 
Martyrium aus falschem Glauben
Dieser kann den Verstand rauben
Darwin hatte nicht immer Recht
Auch der schwache Gegner rächt
Rächt sich für ungerechte Folter
Mit Gewehr und Kanonengepolter

Kann Tod wirklich gutes bedeuten
Von einem oder von vielen Leuten
Kann er dich zum Paradies führen
Und offen sind die Himmelstüren
So leicht ist es ganz sicher nicht
Eher kommt das jüngste Gericht
Verantworte dich für deine Taten
Du wirst dafür in der Hölle braten

Hörst du denn nicht Gottes Wort
Ganz unabhängig von Zeit und Ort
Wir sollen keine Menschen töten
Weder im Glück noch in Nöten
Selbst wenn dich Fremdes stört
Welchem Glauben man angehört
Ist Gott in Wahrheit wirklich egal
Du allein hast die Qual der Wahl

Ungleiches steht unter Gleichheit 
Auslegung von Büchern ist breit
Die Hauptaussage ist jedoch klar 
Gott stellt unser Gewissen dar
Wir sollten es auch gebrauchen
Und uns allen Frieden einhauchen
Es braucht keinen Bombenheld
Der die Welt allein zusammenhält




Alba

----------


## wittstar

Hi Alba,

   Dieses mal auch hast du bewiesen das du begabt bist.
  Ich gratuliere dich und sage wie immer:
  Mach weiter so
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++

 Wo man singst,Lass dich ruhig nieder,
  böse Menschen haben keine Lieder.

----------


## mad

po per ne qe nuk dime gjermanisht, por na mbyt deshira e zjarrte per ta marre vesh se c'shkruhet ne keto rreshta, nuk mund te perktheje njeri??? sidomos Das Forum-in!
Diky moc!
{^_^}

----------


## wittstar

> po per ne qe nuk dime gjermanisht, por na mbyt deshira e zjarrte per ta marre vesh se c'shkruhet ne keto rreshta, nuk mund te perktheje njeri??? sidomos Das Forum-in!
> Diky moc!
> {^_^}


  Do te mesosh gjermanisht ti te mesoj une mor babe.
  Ta fillosh me vjershat eshte e veshtire e fillojme nga fjale te rralla te gjuhes gjermane:

  Leksioni 1.

  Staatsanwaltschaft= Institucion i dyshimte sherbetoresh te zellshem ose jo te shtetit qe flene dhe zgjohen vetem kur ju feshkellen shteti.Shqip i themi prokurori

  Minderheit= Sipas fjalorit gjermanisht gjermanisht kjo fjale do te thote nje grup qenerish te zgjebosur qe duhen shkelur me kembe.Shqip i themi Minoritet

  Menschenrechte= Fjale qe nga njehere behet e modes dhe nga njehere del prej saj.
  Ne fjalorin gjermanisht gjermanisht  kjo do te thote "shumezo me zero",shqip i themi te drejta   
  te njeriut.

  Kaq ishte leksioni i pare i gjermanishtes per ty or mik.Po do leksion te dyte me jep te kuptoj 
qe e ke pervetesuar mire te parin dhe do te jap leksionin e dyte pa para.

  Till next time

----------


## mad

me paske lexu ne mendje! tamam ato fjale qe doja te mesoja! 
shume tip i dh*shem!

{^_^}

----------

